# Only eating mild and organic foods right now - it's great!



## ratsrcute (Nov 18, 2016)

I want to ask about salad recipes.

I have fibromyalgia, anxiety, and a few other medical conditions. I also have a lot of pain in my GI system, especially stomach pain after eating. All this has been true for many years.

Recently I decided to do a test (trial) diet in which I eliminate many of the common problem foods and eat all organic. I eliminated gluten, dairy, and soy. I also eliminated foods which seem to cause me irritation like meat. I am eating just rice and raw fruits and veggies right now. 

It has been two weeks. I LOVE IT! Tremendous improvement in symptoms.

So regarding salads, I usually get organic veggies like red pepper, cucumber, tomatoes, romaine lettuce, maybe onion. I put a store-bought dressing with them.

I would like some easy salad ideas -- that is, choosing veggies, types of lettuce, and a dressing. I am still dealing with significant fatigue so I want it to be easy, but I am willing to make the salad dressing myself if it can be much better than store bought that way. All ingredients of the salad must be organic. Oils cannot be soy, and preferably I would use olive oil. 































3


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 22, 2016)

I also recently had some GI issues that frankly scared the crap out of me.
I thought the worst.
My doctor sent me for an ultrasound and nothing was found.
Then he sent me for a Gastric Emptying Study that was also normal.
Since he could not find anything wrong with me, he decided to put me on Amitriptaline. Pardon my spelling.
He never once, to my great relief, discussed my diet and my drinking habits.

I am now doing much better. I still get occurrences, but they are less painful and last only several hours.

I guess my point is that any change may physiologically help with gastric symptoms.
I know he gave me an old anti-depressant, but he assured me the medicine was for this type of problem.  That he did not think it was in my head.
But I cannot be sure.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 22, 2016)

I am sorry to hear about your challenges.  Despite feeling overwhelmed by the prospect of making salad dressing, I urge you to consider taking a stab at it - it doesn't have to be difficult and you would have some assurance about the ingredients.  Store bought dressings have preservatives and nothing beats the pop of fresh dressing.  Here are some easy and delicious dressing ideas.

1. Equal parts olive oil and orange juice, small spoonful of prepared mustard. Shake or stir.

2. Equal parts olive oil, water and pomegranate molasses/syrup, pinch of salt. Shake.

3. 2 parts olive oil, 1 part water, 1 part lemon juice, 1 clove crushed garlic, a little prepared mustard, salt and pepper.  Shake or stir.

Salad ideas: 

Greens, chopped celery, chopped apples, chopped walnuts.  Use dressing 1.

Arugula, orange slices, shredded carrots and parsnips, radishes, sliced almonds is desired.  Use dressing 2

Romaine leaves, sliced green onion, a few crushed walnuts, canned kidney or white beans.  Use dressing 3.

Arugula or baby Kale, cooked wild rice - rinsed, sliced almonds, chopped fresh parsley or basil (handful), dried sour cherries or cranberries, chopped - use dressing 1 or 3.


----------

